# Motivational Mantras/Mottos for Life



## RCTACameron (Oct 12, 2010)

What is a good, inspirational mantra/motto for me to live my life by? Something inspiring and clever, but not cliched. Also, it would be cool if it was something cubing-related. 

Btw, I need it for school.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 12, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> What is a good, inspirational mantra/*motto for me* to live my life by?


 
_"Don't be a postwhore!"_ It's an amazing motto, you should try it!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't let others tell you how to live.

(But listen to their advice.)


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2010)

If you want to know your past, look into your present conditions. If you want to know your future, look into your present actions.


----------



## Grzegorz (Oct 12, 2010)

You only regret the things you didn't do. Mark Twain


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2010)

Always remember to bring a towel.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

It is always wiser to understand, rather than to be understood.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 12, 2010)

GO SLOW AND LOOK AHEAD!


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

If you can master leg training, not only can you control your own body and create the kind of physique you want, but you can also master anything in life, overcome any adversity, and be a successful person both in and out of the gym. You can do anything! Anything you will, anything you set your heart on, you can achieve with confidence because of your mastery over your mind and your body.

Go Big Arny!


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

"It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt."

~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2010)

The only difference between the ordinary and the extraordinary is just something extra.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 12, 2010)

It is never enough to simply be average in a sea of mediocrity. True excellence is doing everything to your absolute limit, no matter how well you already appear in view of those around you. (I think Faz follows this one haha.)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 12, 2010)

Honesty may be the best policy, but by process of elimination, dishonesty is the second best policy.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Honesty may be the best policy, but by process of elimination, dishonesty is the second best policy.


 
I don't get it...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 12, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I don't get it...


 
People say honesty is the best policy. The only other is dishonesty, so...


----------



## Johan444 (Oct 12, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt."
> 
> ~Abraham Lincoln


 
I would not give Lincoln much credit for that quote, sounds very much like an 1100 year old text (Hávamál):

Translation:
_For the unwise man 'tis best to be mute
when he come amid the crowd,
for none is aware of his lack of wit
if he wastes not too many words_[...]


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2010)

If it's a water landing, then it's a water landing.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 12, 2010)

Life is like a dick. When it gets hard, f**k it.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 12, 2010)

blade740 said:


> GO SLOW AND LOOK AHEAD!


megawin


----------



## teller (Oct 12, 2010)

Feeling important makes one heavy, clumsy, and vain.


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> If it's a water landing, then it's a water landing.


 
NOWAI


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 13, 2010)

When the river runs red, take the dirt road instead.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 13, 2010)

We're not cavemen. We have _technology_.


----------



## Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

"DO IT RIGHT AND YOU WON'T HAVE TO DO IT LONG"
"BE YE READY"
"Hey, such is life"
"Boy this ain't rocket science now do the damn thing"
"ACCELERATE BABYYYYY"

Combination of all my different coaches.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 13, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> I would not give Lincoln much credit for that quote, sounds very much like an 1100 year old text (Hávamál):
> 
> Translation:
> _For the unwise man 'tis best to be mute
> ...


 
I didn't think it was him either, but thats what many sites said. Your guy sounds like hes the real one.


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

Carpe diem


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 13, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> When the river runs red, take the dirt road instead.


 
I f**king cracked up at this one. 
I like it. I'll be telling this to other people.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 13, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> When the river runs red, take the dirt road instead.


 
I stared at this for a few seconds.

Then I googled it.

THEN I realized what it meant.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 13, 2010)

You wouldn't worry so much about what others think of you if you realized how seldom they do.

-Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## EVH (Oct 13, 2010)

"It is our choices that show who we really are, far more than our abilities."

-Albus Dumbledore


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

"I never let my schooling get in the way of my education." Who said it?
No! 
Stop googling it! 
Stop it... 
Stop it... 
Good boy.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> "I never let my schooling get in the way of my education." Who said it?
> No!
> Stop googling it!
> Stop it...
> ...


 
Dan Brown?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 13, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Dan Brown?


When he said it (if he said it), he was quoting my guy.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

Hindsight is always 20/20, don't live the life of a blind psychic


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Greed, for lack of a better word, is good.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Oct 13, 2010)

Words to live by: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 13, 2010)

Sing like you think no one's listening.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 13, 2010)

Do not judge each day by the harvest you reap, but by the seeds you plant.


----------

